
A Medical Worker Describes Terrifying Lung Failure from Covid-19 - echelon
https://www.propublica.org/article/a-medical-worker-describes--terrifying-lung-failure-from-covid19-even-in-his-young-patients
======
voodooranger
why not sedate a patient who’s suffering like this?

~~~
adimitrov
Most methods of sedation will bring on respiratory depression as a side
effect. It's the reason you need to be on a ventilator when you're having
anesthesia.

Needless to say, a patient who wants survive what the OP describes shouldn't
risk additional respiratory depression.

Disclaimer: I'm no medical expert. I may be talking out of my ass.

------
senectus1
yeah I'm not gonna read that. As an asthmatic this scares the bejeepers out of
me.

~~~
Avalaxy
As a non-asthmatic person, reading this caused me enough anxiety to clearly
notice it became harder for me to breath.

